# 
!   ,              ,          ?     " "

----------


## Server56

-.        .

----------

,     ,  ?

  ":   . 252 ,       ,      ,      (., ,      09.04.2013  35-7128/2012, -   25.07.2012  53-11418/2011).             .  ,         ,          .           ,  ,     . 252 .

 ""  "   " https://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/251560/

----------


## Server56

? ,   ?
  .
  ,    ?

----------

,

----------

